
Inside Snapchat's Entertainment Empire - jdp23
http://www.fastcompany.com/3051612/innovation-agents/media-tech-and-advertising-to-snapchat-i-aint-afraid-of-no-ghost
======
dcole2929
I'm 24 (which is still weird to say) and so solidly in the target demographic
and I'm constantly amazed by Snapchat. Both the app and the company. I
literally checked out snapchats discover feature for the first time yesterday.
I had no idea what to expect and honestly I loved it. I couldn't see that ever
being the main way I consume media but it was enjoyable and relevant, so who
konws. The ESPN story for example started with Mike Golic just ranting on the
ridiculousness of a star player getting ejected from an MLB playoff game for
arguing with a ref. I had literally had that exact same conversation with
people a couple of hours earlier. This is obviously a huge coincidence but the
focus on up todate relevant material is what allows this serendipitous
interaction. And this has been my experience with Snapchat since the very
beginning. I question why I would ever use a feature up until the point I
finally try it and realize, damn this is cool.

------
kienankb
As someone directly inside Snapchat's apparently largest demographic, I
honestly can remember voluntarily watching one of the live stories twice, both
times because they were related to my hometown. I've never once touched
anything in the Discover section, because to be brutally honest, it's exactly
what I try to escape. I'm a college student, and beyond even missing cable TV,
I now actively dislike it when it's present in the environment. Maybe all my
friends are the outliers in the demographic here, but I strongly doubt that
any of them would want to watch the Discover content voluntarily either.
Snapchat as an entertainment app is foreign to me--I'm using it to communicate
with my friends, not with strangers' experiences. I'm already saturated by
that content and traditional television content through other avenues.

</crotchety>

~~~
Artistry121
I felt the same way. Last night I watched a few pieces of content on discover
and actually enjoyed it - one thing I noticed was that a lot of it was quick
entertainment and two was timely and useful. For instance they had a 30 second
comedy blurb with good ideas for autumn/halloween themed snacks.

I can see quick - cool series based on this that are addictive - the Snapchat
quick dinner or quick art project of the day kind of thing.

------
sjg007
This seems interesting. One way forward for Twitter/Periscope would be to
build this type of storytelling but also allow you to archive view them in
some more permanent fashion. Snapchat is basically becoming TV on your phone.
By TV I mean pushed streamed content. Yahoo should do the same.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
I thought the whole appeal was it's gossamer nature

~~~
sjg007
That is one aspect. Another is the real time event/video aspect.

------
hagbardgroup
The mafia should hire this guy to pump penny stocks.

